# Best bike stand (not workstand)



## jtsk (Mar 6, 2002)

What is the best bike stand for simply holding a bike upright? 

I'd like to get something to hold my bike so I don't have to lean it against something. I'm not talking about a work stand (I have one of those), just something pretty compact to hold/store a bike.

I'm willing to pay for a quality stand that is well built and will last. Thoughts?


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Well there's this


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Or this (I have five similar to these)


----------



## jtsk (Mar 6, 2002)

*I'll bite*



Mel Erickson said:


> Or this (I have five similar to these)



Who makes it? What do they call it? Where'd you get it?


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Your LBS can probably order it for you. Not too much comes up on a Google search but Amazon does sell it through a bike shop http://www.amazon.com/Pyramid-Crank...=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1239379093&sr=1-24

I got mine on ebay used for $5 each. Not identical but same concept.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Then there's the 'larger' version...
http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=24019&subcategory_ID=6600


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

how much room ya got? a lbs can order you anything from a small version of those racks you see at schools that will hold several bikes (sportrack valet) to ones that just hold the rear wheel (minoura ds10, willworx, delta rothko, gear up grandstand, dimension) to 'clip-on' kind that elevate the rear wheel and make a tripod w/ the front wheel (minoura ds20, dimension). there are all kinds out there
http://aebike.com/page.cfm?PageID=30&action=list&Category=89&type=T&sort=pricedesc&startRow=1


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

I can't see the photo in Mel's first post, but I use one of the "Dimension Under Bottom Bracket Bike Stand"

http://aebike.com/page.cfm?PageID=30&action=details&sku=DS0012

It gets the rear wheel up nicely - a good, quick option...


----------



## jaegermeister269 (Mar 5, 2008)

make it yourself, plenty of free plans on the net...

if you use PVC, all it takes is a little cutting and gluing


----------



## jtsk (Mar 6, 2002)

I was thinking along the lines of this.....simple and relatively inexpensive

http://aebike.com/page.cfm?PageID=30&action=details&sku=DS1810

Is there something better out there?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

jtsk said:


> I was thinking along the lines of this.....simple and relatively inexpensive
> 
> http://aebike.com/page.cfm?PageID=30&action=details&sku=DS1810
> 
> Is there something better out there?




kinda avg... you can adjust the width for mtn or road bikes, but if you have a long cage rear der or if you leave it in the biggest cogs the side of the rack may hit the rear der... not a huge deal. it's not the most stable however, esp on an uneven surface (particularly applicable to mtn bike on grass or dirt). ok for the price


----------



## jtsk (Mar 6, 2002)

Ultimate Support Systems RAKK.........Anybody use 'em? If so, thoughts?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001F9V842


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

It's called a wall. you don't have to lean it. seriously.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Overkill, inelegant and costly.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

I've got a couple of these and they do the job. No complaints. 
http://www.rei.com/product/710488


----------



## jaegermeister269 (Mar 5, 2008)

jaegermeister269 said:


> make it yourself, plenty of free plans on the net...
> 
> if you use PVC, all it takes is a little cutting and gluing


http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=252b9ce3297d96c9a7fbaa2fccb15f48

http://www.utahmountainbiking.com/bikerack/makerack.htm

http://www.instructables.com/id/Bike-Rack/


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Kuma601 said:


> I've got a couple of these and they do the job. No complaints.
> I've got one of those and I like it. The wheels make it easy to move the bike around.


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

personally i like the ultimate's, but have since moved to these rubber dipped metal things - these are made by 'sinz' or something like that. i know cannondale rebrands them. anyways, pics x 1000 words.

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3224/2740910524_90f78878b7.jpg?v=0">

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3044/2804610471_7965f78993.jpg?v=0">

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3178/3085738328_6a51ba198a.jpg?v=0">

https://www.go-ride.com/SPD/sinz-heavy-duty-bike-stand--80002C06-1235162562.jsp


----------



## mds (Dec 16, 2008)

I use my Ultimate a lot. I even take it with me in the car when I do non-local rides for easy parking before and after. It is great. Well built too.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

The ultimate RAKK is great, I own three and for minor maint. issues
they work just fine. They have never dropped a bike on me! But, they
are hard to find these days.


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

I have these ones called "the grandstand" I ordered at Amazon.com. Twenty bucks and they adjust for road or mountain bikes.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

*Way cool stand*

How about one of these? A bargain at $400
http://www.orbeaproshop.com/!userfiles/products/STAND2_Z.jpg

:23:


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

+1 for the wall. Actually I use anything to stabilize the rear tire and seat - bike stays put regardless of it's my workbench, wall, trash can, or truck (I use my SUV as a bike hauler since I can just roll it in the back fully assembled).

Then gain, I'm cheap enough to use a rope over the rafters or a piece of angle iron clamped into my vice to elevate the bike enough to work on it. Drives my wife nuts that I buy a nice bike like my Madone and then refuse to set a proper stand for it. Same thing with my cars - if there is a cheap and effective way to perform maint/repairs, I'm all for saving some $$. Just more to spend on other things I want or toward early retirement


----------



## doug928 (Mar 1, 2008)

There is an ad at the top right of this forum. www.velostand.com.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

jtsk said:


> Ultimate Support Systems RAKK.........Anybody use 'em? If so, thoughts?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001F9V842


I got mine from trisports.com.

Works well.

I like it because:
1) doesn't use wheel spokes for side to side support
2) doesn't attach to crank arm (risk of scratching)
3) very stable


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

jtsk said:


> Ultimate Support Systems RAKK.........Anybody use 'em? If so, thoughts?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001F9V842


I have one and it's great. Very sturdy and does not marr your bike. I also like that you can push a little button and it will fold flat if you want to take it in the car to hold your bike before a ride or race. 

I am not a fan of the typical ones that have a bent bar on each side of the wheel. If something falls against your bike then your spokes are resisting it from tipping. Can you say trashed wheel?

I think I got mine on E-Bay new for $27 or so. Too expensive? Spare me. This whole sport is too expensive. I have no regrets in purchasing mine.


----------



## hakmazter (Aug 15, 2012)

I made one for my wife.


----------



## little_shoe (Apr 18, 2008)

jaegermeister269 said:


> make it yourself, plenty of free plans on the net...
> 
> if you use PVC, all it takes is a little cutting and gluing


+1 on this. 

I made my stand for 5 road bikes in an afternoon. Ended up having to modify the plans to make the bikes closer together since it was designed for mtn bikes. I actually like it better than my hanging racks since those dont work with how things are set up in the garage.


----------



## Duane Behrens (Nov 8, 2013)

jtsk said:


> I was thinking along the lines of this.....simple and relatively inexpensive
> 
> http://aebike.com/page.cfm?PageID=30&action=details&sku=DS1810
> 
> Is there something better out there?


This is what we use. Best to use them with the front wheel only. These work great, as you can slide them and the bike around on your concrete garage floor. They don't hold the bike tight, and if you pivot the rear too far one way or the other, yes it could fall. But these can't be beat for a quick, easy, portable way to hold the bike upright between rides.


----------

